# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Cymbalta 60MG

## MartinGroningen

Beste , 

vandaag ben ik begonnen met Cymbalta tegen angst en depressie, vanmorgen wat beroerd erdoor en voor de rest erg grote pupillen als of ik xtc of iets dergelijks heb geslikt. Verder droge mond en misselijk. Nu vraag ik mij af of dit een bijwerking is of ik me zorgen moet gaan maken? 

zou graag ervaring van anderen horen, puppillen blijven onwijs groot . heb ik een te hoge dosis?  :Confused:

----------


## Ilse34

60 is een normale dosis.
Ik heb de eerste 7 dagen wel 30 Mg genomen ivm bijwerkingen.
Erg goed medicijn.
Beetje een laat antwoord maar werkt t voor jou?

----------

